# Using RDP through Cisco PIX 501



## jsjager (Sep 8, 2008)

This is the problem.
We want the incomming support (via RDP 3389) to be redirected to a speciefic IP-address (10.0.0.5 255.255.0.0)
But somehow we cannot get it to work.

The RDP-traffic is only allowed to come from the following adresses.
193.173.48.41 and a not yet defined address.
All other traffic allready works.

Below is the current configuration.

any sollution is welcome.

sh run
: Saved
:
PIX Version 6.3(3)
interface ethernet0 auto
interface ethernet1 100full
nameif ethernet0 outside security0
nameif ethernet1 inside security100
enable password xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx encrypted
passwd xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx encrypted
hostname basaltfwl01
domain-name basalt.nl
clock timezone CEST 1
clock summer-time CEDT recurring last Sun Mar 2:00 last Sun Oct 3:00
fixup protocol dns maximum-length 512
fixup protocol ftp 21
fixup protocol h323 h225 1720
fixup protocol h323 ras 1718-1719
fixup protocol http 80
fixup protocol ils 389
fixup protocol rsh 514
fixup protocol rtsp 554
fixup protocol sip 5060
fixup protocol sip udp 5060
fixup protocol skinny 2000
fixup protocol smtp 25
fixup protocol sqlnet 1521
fixup protocol tftp 69
no names
object-group service RDP tcp
port-object range 3389 3389
access-list acl_outbound permit ip 10.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 any 
access-list acl_inbound permit tcp any host 62.177.180.226 eq smtp 
access-list acl_inbound permit icmp any any echo-reply 
access-list acl_inbound permit udp host 207.46.130.100 any eq ntp 
access-list acl_inbound permit udp host 62.177.144.160 any eq ntp 
access-list acl_inbound permit tcp any host 62.177.180.226 eq https 
access-list acl_inbound permit tcp any host 62.177.180.226 eq www 
access-list nonat permit ip 10.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 10.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 
pager lines 24
mtu outside 1500
mtu inside 1500
ip address outside 62.177.180.227 255.255.255.248
ip address inside 10.0.0.254 255.255.0.0
ip audit info action alarm
ip audit attack action alarm
ip local pool ipsec_vpn_pool 10.254.0.32-10.254.0.42
pdm location 10.0.0.254 255.255.255.255 inside
pdm location 10.0.0.3 255.255.255.255 inside
pdm location 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 inside
pdm location 10.254.0.0 255.255.0.0 outside
pdm location 62.177.144.160 255.255.255.255 outside
pdm location 82.161.26.22 255.255.255.255 outside
pdm location 193.173.48.41 255.255.255.255 outside
pdm location 207.46.130.100 255.255.255.255 outside
pdm logging informational 100
no pdm history enable
arp timeout 14400
global (outside) 1 interface
nat (inside) 0 access-list nonat
nat (inside) 1 10.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 0 0
static (inside,outside) 62.177.180.226 10.0.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.255 0 0 
access-group acl_inbound in interface outside
access-group acl_outbound in interface inside
route outside 0.0.0.0 0.0.0.0 62.177.180.225 1
timeout xlate 0:05:00
timeout conn 1:00:00 half-closed 0:10:00 udp 0:02:00 rpc 0:10:00 h225 1:00:00
timeout h323 0:05:00 mgcp 0:05:00 sip 0:30:00 sip_media 0:02:00
timeout uauth 0:05:00 absolute
aaa-server TACACS+ protocol tacacs+ 
aaa-server RADIUS protocol radius 
aaa-server RADIUS (inside) host 10.0.0.3 basaltradius timeout 5
aaa-server LOCAL protocol local 
ntp server 194.109.6.65 source outside
ntp server 62.177.144.160 source outside
ntp server 62.216.31.74 source outside
http server enable
http 10.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 inside
http 10.0.0.0 255.0.0.0 inside
no snmp-server location
no snmp-server contact
snmp-server community public
no snmp-server enable traps
floodguard enable
sysopt connection permit-ipsec
crypto ipsec transform-set vpn-clients esp-des esp-md5-hmac 
crypto dynamic-map dynmap 120 set transform-set vpn-clients
crypto map dynmap 120 ipsec-isakmp dynamic dynmap
crypto map dynmap client authentication RADIUS
crypto map dynmap interface outside
isakmp enable outside
isakmp nat-traversal 20
isakmp policy 120 authentication pre-share
isakmp policy 120 encryption des
isakmp policy 120 hash md5
isakmp policy 120 group 2
isakmp policy 120 lifetime 86400
vpngroup vpnclient address-pool ipsec_vpn_pool
vpngroup vpnclient dns-server 10.0.0.3 62.177.144.11
vpngroup vpnclient wins-server 10.0.0.3
vpngroup vpnclient default-domain basalt.local
vpngroup vpnclient idle-time 1800
vpngroup vpnclient password ********
telnet 10.0.0.0 255.255.0.0 inside
telnet timeout 5
ssh 82.161.26.22 255.255.255.255 outside
ssh timeout 5
console timeout 0
dhcpd lease 3600
username administrator password xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx encrypted privilege 2
terminal width 80

: end


----------

